# Du Connection in Workers Village Musaffah?



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone living in workers village Musaffah?

I recently moved here and find out that du connection and signals are too bad to keep it as a mobile carrier, thinking to move to etisalat but it's easy to switch just like that, so before doing so, i want to ask people here especially who lives in workers village Musaffah or little closeby, do you guys have the same problem with du connection?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Etisalat should be much better there


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Etisalat should be much better there


So no suggestions on Du?


----------

